

Show HN: Between – Screens. A code / design micro-podcast - e_w
http://betweenscreens.fm/

======
Zekio
the pagination is a little wierd, but thats fine.

also, is there supposed to be a 2-3px thin white line in the top of the site?
or is it just because of firefox

~~~
e_w
Hey,

thanks for the feedback! Already thinking of ways to make the pagination less
exotic :)

The white line on top is by design. Good eye!

